# CRISICK, AKA "AVERAGEJOE": THE CASE OF AN ABUSED DOG!



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)

I won't waste much time exposing this retard because there are countless of threads doing the same, just google "Crisick lookism exposed"


But this dude is such a pathological liar craving for validation that even though he gets exposed for lying for everything he just keeps doing it.

Then whenever you ask for proof he goes by "Nah, I'm too busy, can't waste my time" Despite rotting everyday on PSL forums to the point that even when he goes to the beach with his Jewish ugly gf he takes pics to post on .net








Here he claims that the pic on the left was photoshopped to make him look worse:





Any retard can see the difference in brightness on the eyes, which is enhanced on the right pic (which is a common feature of filters)


But whatever to that, the most important point is his subhuman sparse separated eyebrows:








Google "Crisick lookism" and ALL pics, when he was younger or now that he's above 30 (claiming 25 for years) and you'll noticed that they are super separated. But magically on the "real" picture on the right they aren't. I guess he'll just claim aging








You're nothing but an *ABUSED DOG*


----------



## Effortless (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## zaynbrah (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> I won't waste much time exposing this retard because there are countless of threads doing the same, just google "Crisick lookism exposed"
> 
> 
> But this dude is such a pathological liar craving for validation that even though he gets exposed for lying for everything he just keeps doing it.
> ...


how does he look good in his gifs then


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 22, 2020)

Pitt mogs


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 22, 2020)

the worst thing is that newcels ate it all with a winch


----------



## alligatordude (Dec 22, 2020)

yeah I have known of crisik since old lookism days

he was an abused dog on there as well


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)

zaynbrah said:


> how does he look good in his gifs then



Insane amount of light frauding, want to see an example?

These two are the same person



Spoiler








Your browser is not able to display this video.










Spoiler








Your browser is not able to display this video.














Also, he was an adobe freelancer. Plus:



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 22, 2020)

He always had these ridiculous claims like being a multi-millionaire, being a former counterstrike pro, and so on lmao.

Delusional.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> He always had these ridiculous claims like being a multi-millionaire, being a former counterstrike pro, and so on lmao.
> 
> Delusional.



He sounds exactly like a pathological liar I had in my class back in HS. The dude was always lying about everything to sound cool, everyone made fun of him for his lies but he still kept lying more and more, didn't matter what


----------



## zaynbrah (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Insane amount of light frauding, want to see an example?
> 
> These two are the same person
> 
> ...



lol i dont know what to believe anymore but yeah then again ive even seen gigachads look horrible in some photos like gandy


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## CommanderCope (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> But this dude is such a *pathological liar craving for validation* that even though he gets exposed for lying for everything he just keeps doing it.
> 
> Then whenever you ask for proof he goes by "Nah, I'm too busy, can't waste my time"* Despite rotting everyday on PSL forums* to the point that even when he goes to the beach with his Jewish ugly gf he takes pics to post on .net


Yup. This guy larps about how amazing his life is yet still comes back to lookism and looksmax like an abused dog. 

He also posts a lot on reddit rate me subreddits. The dude has a mental illness.


----------



## NaturalDisaster (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## alligatordude (Dec 22, 2020)

For those who don't know it's a mentally ill lookism user who claims to be a gigachad male model multi millionaire kick box champion counter strike pro (he actually claims all of that) after photoshopping and video editing all of his stuff into this:


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 22, 2020)

abused monkey


----------



## NaturalDisaster (Dec 22, 2020)

alligatordude said:


>


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 22, 2020)

When your nose is more ethnic than the people who "morph you to look worse"


----------



## alligatordude (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


>


“Supposed millionaire business man and astronaut”
caged


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)

CommanderCope said:


> Yup. This guy larps about how amazing his life is yet still comes back to lookism and looksmax like an abused dog.
> 
> He also posts a lot on reddit rate me subreddits. The dude has a mental illness.



The "Multi-millionaire" lives in an apartment with the door directed to the bed (I've worked in the field of architecture for years you only do this in popular houses because they need to be small and don't have much space)

And as a pro kickboxing champion, doesn't even have a place to put his punch bag and needs to keep it on the corner of his bed room


----------



## zaynbrah (Dec 22, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> When your nose is more ethnic than the people who "morph you to look worse"
> 
> View attachment 884566


is there a chance he really did asvend though , i mean even salludon looked like a different person before his ascension and crisick has uploaded more video footage of himself than him .. he definitely edits his pics tho , i mean its not like he just took his phone out and took a casual selfie and this came out


----------



## DianabolDownie (Dec 22, 2020)

Jason Blaha tier liar


----------



## alligatordude (Dec 22, 2020)

bro the space between the eyebrows is a dead giveaway that the picture he claims to be real is the photoshopped one

he really claimed some Indian guy took the time to photoshop all pictures of him abahhah

he is still good looking IMO with beardmaxxing for his age but holy fuck is a pathological lier


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 22, 2020)

zaynbrah said:


> is there a chance he really did asvend though , i mean even salludon looked like a different person before his ascension and crisick has uploaded more video footage of himself than him .. he definitely edits his pics tho , i mean its not like he just took his phone out and took a casual selfie and this came out
> View attachment 884575


maybe, idk idc though, insecurity can drive people to do the most pathetic of things, including jerking off to online compliments


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 22, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> When your nose is more ethnic than the people who "morph you to look worse"
> 
> View attachment 884566


That’s him unmorphed?


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 22, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> That’s him unmorphed?


oui


----------



## alligatordude (Dec 22, 2020)

I usually feel bad for calling people out like this especially when they are clearly insecure 

but he was baiting so hard and lying a lot
like fuck off


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 22, 2020)

Wish his lookism exposed post was on here it was legendary


----------



## zaynbrah (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> The "Multi-millionaire" lives in an apartment with the door directed to the bed (I've worked in the field of architecture for years you only do this in popular houses because they need to be small and don't have much space)
> 
> And as a pro kickboxing champion, doesn't even have a place to put his punch bag and needs to keep it on the corner of his bed room
> 
> ...


is there a link to this post lol on reddit

EDIT: nvm found it
Show me what you got, handsome squidward is overused : RoastMe (reddit.com)


----------



## Gosick (Dec 22, 2020)

He's posted himself in numerous different lighting and he looks good in all of them. Those pics you posted in the op are of him pre looksmaxxing so they really don't mean much. Sure, he may be narcissistic but he doesn't change the fact that he is clearly good looking.


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 22, 2020)

This little favela Brazilian is still haunted by some random dude on the internet.
Keep crying you ugly midget, it won’t change the way I look irl, the success I have with women, or my 2 mil in my bank account.

It just makes me laugh so fucking hard whenever I see so many dudes doing mental gymnastics just so they can get some better sleep at night trying to make themselves believe that such a dude doesn’t exist so he can’t steal your girl lmao


----------



## zaynbrah (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> my 2 mil in my bank account.


believed everything apart from this


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 22, 2020)

zaynbrah said:


> believed everything apart from this







It is what it is

Just because most guys here were born in a third world country where the best you can do is sell sheeps doesn’t mean other people have the same faith.

Gg retry at life


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Insane amount of light frauding, want to see an example?
> 
> These two are the same person
> 
> ...



Tbh most of them seem to be like an "anti distortion field", so technically they show more accurate representation, because camera fucks you up. I was looking into the mirror today and a camera feed and they're unlike each other. In the "frauding" videos, output is obviously warped, but it's the correction rather than a fake. 
Of course, except those cases where it's blatantly fake, where it slims down body/changes proportions/adds bones.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> This little favela Brazilian is still haunted by some random dude on the internet.
> Keep crying you ugly midget, it won’t change the way I look irl, the success I have with women, or my 2 mil in my bank account.
> 
> It just makes me laugh so fucking hard whenever I see so many dudes doing mental gymnastics just so they can get some better sleep at night trying to make themselves believe that such a dude doesn’t exist so he can’t steal your girl lmao



2mil?? wasn't 5?? You even claimed to have 7 at one point JFL

     


Also funny how you keep saying I'm a midget and saying I'm 5'8 when I never claimed that height here or on lookism. That's the best you can do to try to disqualify me?


*ABUSED DOG! A FILTHY BULBOUSED NOSE DOG!*


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> View attachment 885420
> 
> It is what it is
> 
> ...


Larp, because you'd have to be dumb to keep monopoly cash just like that, unless your net worth is hundreds of millions+. Nobody does this, wtf. The money is literally being burned by being in this state. Photoshopping this takes 0 effort.


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> 2mil?? wasn't 5?? You even claimed to have 7 at one point JFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 mil with the real estate you low IQ midget. I was talking about my bank account, not goods.

I don’t need you to state your height to know that all Brazilians are midgets and you’re no exception.
Add to that the fact that you’re almost 30, spend your days hitting your face so your bones can grow, pull on your dick to make it bigger, and cry about how women reject you while I go balls deep in 10 different women per week.

Sad life for you, I know


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 22, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Larp, because you'd have to be dumb to keep monopoly cash just like that, unless your net worth is hundreds of millions+. Nobody does this, wtf. The money is literally being burned by being in this state. Photoshopping this takes 0 effort.


That’s 8 different bank accounts for separate investments. “Tous mes avoirs” is everything on the 8 accounts combined.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> 7 mil with the real estate you low IQ midget. I was talking about my bank account, not goods.
> 
> I don’t need you to state your height to know that all Brazilians are midgets and you’re no exception.
> Add to that the fact that you’re almost 30, spend your days hitting your face so your bones can grow, pull on your dick to make it bigger, and cry about how women reject you while I go balls deep in 10 different women per week.
> ...


Fuck. Nearly described my life.
So over...


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> while I go balls deep in 10 different women per week.


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 885436


That’s a woman you’ll never touch because she’d probably puke if you were in a 10 miles radius of her.

Also, imagine having folders of pictures of random people on the internet lmao

Rent free in your head. Even tho you’re probably too poor to afford a place even inside your head


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Also, imagine having folders of pictures of random people on the internet lmao



There's this thing called "Google Images" you know...


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> That’s 8 different bank accounts for separate investments. “Tous mes avoirs” is everything on the 8 accounts combined.


Hire me to work for you. I need and want to change my life. I'm not expensive...
Very wide range of skills and interests, bound to be of some use.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> That’s a woman you’ll never touch because she’d probably puke if you were in a 10 miles radius of her.
> 
> Also, imagine having folders of pictures of random people on the internet lmao
> 
> Rent free in your head. Even tho you’re probably too poor to afford a place even inside your head


why you keep coming back to these sites ?


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> There's this thing called "Google Images" you know...


Sure “google images”

Btw, you’re moving the goal post. Did I hit a nerve by spilling the truth?

Could literally go live on Yubo with you, invite some girls and make fun of your ugly ass in front of dozens of people


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 22, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> why you keep coming back to these sites ?


To abuse worthless scum that spend their time rotting in their moms basement while asking for welfare


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Sure “google images”
> 
> Btw, you’re moving the goal post. Did I hit a nerve by spilling the truth?
> 
> Could literally go live on Yubo with you, invite some girls and make fun of your ugly ass in front of dozens of people



Dude, you are the one who got all triggered and also moved the goal of the post LOL


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Dude, you are the one who got all triggered and also moved the goal of the post LOL



Are you down to join me in a live on Yubo with your camera on?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> To abuse worthless scum that spend their time rotting in their moms basement while asking for welfare



With no success so far (except in your head since you have a retarded sense of reality)


But whatever, I'm busy rn. See you later retard!


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> With no success so far (except in your head since you have a retarded sense of reality)
> 
> 
> But whatever, I'm busy rn. See you later retard!


Busy making threads about other users while searching for their photos in your folders?

my proposal still stands. If you wanna join me on a Yubo live so I can make fun of you in front of 30-40 girls lemme know


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 22, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Are you down to join me in a live on Yubo with your camera on?



From the moment I joined PSL I decided I'd never post my face/identity on these forums, that won't change because of you.


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> From the moment I joined PSL I decided I'd never post my face/identity on these forums, that won't change because of you.


You don’t have to post anything anywhere. Just hop on camera on an app that has nothing to do with this forum. You can use whatever username you want therefore there will be no doxxing. The only reason you won’t do it is because you know you look like a rat, and if a good looking dude starts making fun of you everyone else will hop on it and shit on you.

Was nice talking to you, will talk again when you’ll inject some T and grow some balls.
Ps watch your pockets in your favela neighbourhood


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 23, 2020)

I was shocked when I saw people praising him. Even his video doesnt look above 5psl


----------



## lutte (Dec 23, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Hire me to work for you. I need and want to change my life. I'm not expensive...
> Very wide range of skills and interests, bound to be of some use.


I have a job for u pm me


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 23, 2020)

Imgonna die from laughter xd


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 23, 2020)

@Deliciadecu one of the highest IQ users on this forum for discovering this shit tbh 

pretty cringe that @averagejoe feels the need to photoshop pictures that he posts to an incel forum, even if he is rich. also, with all that money why not just buy a rhino?

all in all a good laugh boyos, keep up the good threads


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 23, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I was shocked when I saw people praising him. Even his video doesnt look above 5psl


yeah he like a 6psl tbh. but he claimed 7psl once jfl


----------



## itis123 (Dec 23, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I was shocked when I saw people praising him. Even his video doesnt look above 5psl


Even it it's shopped it's still atleast 7*


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 23, 2020)

also @averagejoe

even if you actually are rich, 6psl w/e, why photoshop pics on an incel forum, and why lie about* being a fucking counterstrike pro* JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> Even it it's shopped it's still atleast 6
> 
> View attachment 886065
> View attachment 886066


 yeah he is def good looking, if he just used minox on eyebrows would have never been discovered tbh


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> That’s 8 different bank accounts for separate investments. “Tous mes avoirs” is everything on the 8 accounts combined.


How did you make the money?


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yeah he like a 6psl tbh. but he claimed 7psl once jfl


Hes not 6psl but well nvm not the point


averagejoe said:


> You don’t have to post anything anywhere. Just hop on camera on an app that has nothing to do with this forum. You can use whatever username you want therefore there will be no doxxing. The only reason you won’t do it is because you know you look like a rat, and if a good looking dude starts making fun of you everyone else will hop on it and shit on you.
> 
> Was nice talking to you, will talk again when you’ll inject some T and grow some balls.
> Ps watch your pockets in your favela neighbourhood


Stop acting so narcy, you have * nothing* to back it up. There are countless users here who look better than you and it remains a true that you've lost your mind ever since you realized you're unable to be an elite male, forcing you to do all these stupid things you've done throughout the years on forums in your attempt to pass as one, not noticing that the only thing you can hope to pass as is a clown!


----------



## Gosick (Dec 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yeah he like a 6psl tbh. but he claimed 7psl once jfl







Yea, he is good looking without a doubt.


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Hes not 6psl but well nvm not the point
> 
> Stop acting so narcy, you have * nothing* to back it up. There are countless users here who look better than you and it remains a true that you've lost your mind ever since you realized you're unable to be an elite male, forcing you to do all these stupid things you've done throughout the years on forums in your attempt to pass as one, not noticing that the only thing you can hope to pass as is a clown!


Another ethnic trying to be relevant.
Could literally rest my balls on your forehead at 6’3 and there’s nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Dec 23, 2020)

Im just caging imagining a millionaire having nothing better to do with his time other than spend hours on hours fighting randoms online lmfao


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

tapout said:


> Im just caging imagining a millionaire having nothing better to do with his time other than spend hours on hours fighting randoms online lmfao


It’s fun seeing genetically inferior people crying for good looking ones


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> It’s fun seeing genetically inferior people crying for good looking ones


No its really not tho? Lmao? And if it was, thats not what ur doing, u didnt laugh from a meme u saw on ig about incels or sum. You are literally here wasting your time furiously typing and clowning yourself for years


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

tapout said:


> No its really not tho? Lmao? And if it was, thats not what ur doing, u didnt laugh from a meme u saw on ig about incels or sum. You are literally here wasting your time furiously typing and clowning yourself


It is, but not for you since you look like shit.

The creativity and mental gymnastics people do to try to make themselves better is hilarious


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> It is, but not for you since you look like shit.
> 
> The creativity and mental gymnastics people do to try to make themselves better is hilarious


You are such a mentally abused human, you are a pathological liar with deeply rooted mental issues, you know this


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

tapout said:


> You are such a mentally abused human, you are a pathological liar with deeply rooted mental issues, you know this


See? Exactly the point I was making in the comment you quoted lmao


----------



## Sviken (Dec 23, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> With no success so far (except in your head since you have a retarded sense of reality)
> 
> 
> But whatever, I'm busy rn. See you later retard!





Deliciadecu said:


> From the moment I joined PSL I decided I'd never post my face/identity on these forums, that won't change because of you.


Honestly... brutal mogging from my fellow greycel @averagejoe . You look like a bitch backing out like that
'b-b-but i didn't m-m-mean it, I h-h-have no time.... bb IM OUT"

Completely lost the argument and you started so well.


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> See? Exactly the point I was making in the comment you quoted lmao


But I get it bro people keep attacking you and bring up old photos of you, just move on tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> It’s fun seeing genetically inferior people crying for good looking ones


That's not nice 😞
I'm so poor, I ran out of storage space on my phone.
FUCK


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

Sviken said:


> Honestly... brutal mogging from my fellow greycel @averagejoe . You look like a bitch backing out like that
> 'b-b-but i didn't m-m-mean it, I h-h-have no time.... bb IM OUT"
> 
> Completely lost the argument and you started so well.


Shhhh, let him feel good


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Another ethnic trying to be relevant.
> Could literally rest my balls on your forehead at 6’3 and there’s nothing you can do about it.


Those pathetic balls of *yours* are the only thing trying to be relevant here JFL
its expectable from a brainlet like you to have the audacity and lack of self awareness to call someone out saying they're trying to be relevant when you're the mentally handicapped retard posting all type of photoshops trying to impress people thinking nobody can read through your lies.


You're the living definition of what someone should not become, stop giving advice to people on this forum unless you're trynna get them be a psycho who spends night and day photoshopping their pictures, and all aspects about their lives. 

such a shame you cant photoshop the fact that you're a failure. Such a shame it's easy to see your a liar and that you have 0 interest of helping anyone on this forum, all you want is just forget for a second the tragic waste of oxygen that you are receiving some reacts.

YOU ARE SO "RICH" NIGGA. SO FULL OF YOURSELF. SO FULL OF SHIT.



Sviken said:


> Honestly... brutal mogging from my fellow greycel @averagejoe . You look like a bitch backing out like that
> 'b-b-but i didn't m-m-mean it, I h-h-have no time.... bb IM OUT"
> 
> Completely lost the argument and you started so well.


This thread is not a competition to see who looks better. You failed to see that after being exposed he resorted to that to deviate the attention from the real point of this thread: exposing him. Something he managed to pull with you. Whether he looks better or worse doesn't change the type of individual he is.


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Those pathetic balls of *yours* are the only thing trying to be relevant here JFL
> its expectable from a brainlet like you to have the audacity and lack of self awareness to call someone out saying they're trying to be relevant when you're the mentally handicapped retard posting all type of photoshops trying to impress people thinking nobody can read through your lies.
> 
> 
> ...


Tldr


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> It’s fun seeing genetically inferior people crying for good looking ones


it's more fun seeing insanely insecure people like u try to prove their worth on the internet. Keep clowning urself it's all entertainment for this dead forum anyway


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> it's more fun seeing insanely insecure people like u try to prove their worth on the internet. Keep clowning urself it's all entertainment for this dead forum anyway


Ethnics reunion


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Ethnics reunion


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> View attachment 886083


Everyone acting gangsta till someone asks them to hop on camera and talk to them face to face jfl


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 23, 2020)

@Ocelot is gay


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Everyone acting gangsta till someone asks them to hop on camera and talk to them face to face jfl


I happened to shave my head completely today, the odds are well against me. Maybe in a month


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> I happened to shave my head completely today, the odds are well against me. Maybe in a month


Just wear a beanie


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Just wear a beanie


lmao nah I'm so subhuman without my hairline it's not even funny


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

Full of low t cucks, imagine being scared of talking to someone on the internet. How the fuck do you manage when face to face in real life?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Sure “google images”
> 
> Btw, you’re moving the goal post. Did I hit a nerve by spilling the truth?
> 
> Could literally go live on Yubo with you, invite some girls and make fun of your ugly ass in front of dozens of people


bruh just take the L, this isn't going anywhere


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> bruh just take the L, this isn't going anywhere


The only L here is people not assuming their faces lmao


----------



## Gazzamogga (Dec 23, 2020)

A pathological liar tells lies and stories that fall somewhere between conscious lying and delusion. They sometimes believe their own lies.

It’s difficult to know how to deal with a pathological liar who may not always be conscious of their lying. Some do it so often that experts believe they may not know the difference between fact and fiction after some time.

Pathological liars also tend to be natural performers. They’re eloquent and know how to engage with others when speaking. They’re creative and original, and quick thinkers who don’t usually show common signs of lying, such as long pauses or avoidance of eye contact.

When asked questions, they may speak a lot without ever being specific or answering the question.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Dec 23, 2020)

Like why dont someone who regularly posts his face here just hop on some insta live(obv with fake accounts) with him so we finally know the truth.. 

Also JFL at claiming to be a millionaire yet still rotting on this site like the abused dog you are.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 23, 2020)

Sviken said:


> Honestly... brutal mogging from my fellow greycel @averagejoe . You look like a bitch backing out like that
> 'b-b-but i didn't m-m-mean it, I h-h-have no time.... bb IM OUT"
> 
> Completely lost the argument and you started so well.



Where did I say I won't do a Yubo battle (Cringe shit) because I have no time you retard??

Did you even read what I wrote you imbecile??

I said I was leaving because I had shit to do. REGARDLESS OF FREE TIME OR NOT, I wouldn't participate in such retarded shit just to expose my identity.


LEARN TO READ GREYCEL


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Where did I say I won't do a Yubo battle (Cringe shit) because I have no time you retard??
> 
> Did you even read what I wrote you imbecile??
> 
> ...


It’s not a battle you low iq midget; it’s just hopping on camera and talking. Do you sound like an Indian that works in the IT department when you call the assistance service? Or do you look like a rat and are afraid of people making fun of your appearance?


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 23, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Where did I say I won't do a Yubo battle (Cringe shit) because I have no time you retard??
> 
> Did you even read what I wrote you imbecile??
> 
> ...


It's annoying when people make up shit like that cuz too dumb to understand anything lmao


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> It’s not a battle you low iq midget; it’s just hopping on camera and talking. Do you sound like an Indian that works in the IT department when you call the assistance service? Or do you look like a rat and are afraid of people making fun of your appearance?



But here we have another dumb retard. Can u please explain what you getting mogged by someone has to do with this thread exposing you as a fucking loser lying 24/7 for years? 

are u blind? Or just a retard?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> It’s not a battle you low iq midget; it’s just hopping on camera and talking. Do you sound like an Indian that works in the IT department when you call the assistance service? Or do you look like a rat and are afraid of people making fun of your appearance?



Neither. And I'm pretty sure my voice is deeper than yours so I'd sound better anyway.

As I said:

My privacy > chatting on yubo with you to take screenshots.


And tbh I'm done with this thread, I already proved my main point, not gonna waste time with this come and forth of "Yubo?YUBO? YUBO????"


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> But here we have another dumb retard. Can u please explain what you getting mogged by someone has to do with this thread exposing you as a fucking loser lying 24/7 for years?
> 
> are u blind? Or just a retard?


Jesus Christ you’re brain dead. Don’t drop out of school.

He accuses me of photoshopping pictures, so hopping on camera live and seeing me would prove him otherwise. The thing is I’m gonna make fun of his rat looking face in front of people, and being proven wrong and made fun of, he won’t be able to handle it.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Jesus Christ you’re brain dead. Don’t drop out of school.
> 
> He accuses me of photoshopping pictures, so hopping on camera live and seeing me would prove him otherwise. The thing is I’m gonna make fun of his rat looking face in front of people, and being proven wrong and made fun of, he won’t be able to handle it.


Nigger uve been proved to lie long ago. Broootal


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Jesus Christ you’re brain dead. Don’t drop out of school.
> 
> He accuses me of photoshopping pictures, so hopping on camera live and seeing me would prove him otherwise. The thing is I’m gonna make fun of his rat looking face in front of people, and being proven wrong and made fun of, he won’t be able to handle it.


okay but why lie about being a csgo pro


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

ɯᴉsǝɹɐupnɯ said:


> okay but why lie about being a csgo pro


Because I played professionally 1.6? Lmao


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 23, 2020)

Just lol @ this loser, can't believe he's still on here


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Everyone acting gangsta till someone asks them to hop on camera and talk to them face to face jfl


You are a joke


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Because I played professionally 1.6? Lmao


what was your username ?


----------



## Gazzamogga (Dec 23, 2020)

Alban said:


> what was your username ?


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Dec 23, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


>


he knows that if he comes up with a madeup username he's gonna get exposed since it only takes a simple search on hltv to find out whether it's real or not jfl


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 23, 2020)

Alban said:


> what was your username ?


Won’t post username since it’s easy to doxx. All you need to know is that it was from 2009 to 2012. The most notable team we played against was fnatic


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 23, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> Won’t post username since it’s easy to doxx. All you need to know is that it was from 2009 to 2012. The most notable team we played against was fnatic


found it

username was "madeupnamefakeandshittystory"


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 23, 2021)

oh shit i forgot about this frauding retard lmao


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 23, 2021)

He is legit good looking


----------



## R@m@ (Jan 23, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> He sounds exactly like a pathological liar I had in my class back in HS. The dude was always lying about everything to sound cool, everyone made fun of him for his lies but he still kept lying more and more, didn't matter what


Mirin Dark triad


----------



## Gargantuan (Apr 21, 2022)

*Bump*


----------



## Johanjohan (May 10, 2022)

Brutal


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 10, 2022)

He's dating a htb so he's clearly at least a Chadlite irl.


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (May 10, 2022)

He has a lot of soyboy/nu-maleish redditor tendencies. He even kind of looks like one in his old pics. He’s always trying to shit on incels like he’s a moderator on r/inceltear or some shit.


----------



## Anstrum95 (May 24, 2022)

*bump for deleted member *


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 24, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *bump for deleted member *


Keep hatin on him inkwell, crisk is slaying women we could only dream of every second off the day he’s a Gigga chad 🇹🇩 even our sisters lust for crisk the French MED bad boy 👦


----------



## fucclife (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 14, 2022)

Banger of a thread, caged hard


----------



## House Lannister (Sep 26, 2022)

@ReadBooksEveryday Look at these losers trying to discredit our lord and savior smh…


----------

